# Clouds and any photos of the sky??



## Denise1952 (Nov 25, 2017)

How about a thread just for sky photos, night or day "telescope" dudes, and dudettes

I got this one with my cellphone today, but wish a camera of any kind could catch what the "real deal" looks like, and feels like:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2017)

Great photo Denise!  I love the look of those clouds, big fan here of the sky, clouds, stars, etc.....unfortunately not a telescope dudette.   Here's an old shot I took while camping, some threatening weather was moving in early evening.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 25, 2017)

That's lovely Seabreeze, and I do have a telescope, but it doesn't have the "camera" option so it's my cellphone usually. Just always have that 

I think I have a shot of the Moon during the fires and heavy smoke last year. Let's see if I saved it. I remember now, it blured, oh well


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2017)

Awesome moon shot Denise, I never got a moon shot that was worth sharing.  Smoke in the air can cause both sun and moon to appear very strangely.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 25, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Awesome moon shot Denise, I never got a moon shot that was worth sharing.  Smoke in the air can cause both sun and moon to appear very strangely.



I was bummed to see it blurred, but others maybe have some good ones.  The night skies fascinate me.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 25, 2017)

CindyLouWho said:


>



Oh wow, that is lovely too, thanks CindyLou!!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks Denise1952.....I'd sure like to go there, wherever it is!


----------



## Wren (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2017)

A sunrise I took up north last summer.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 26, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Awesome moon shot Denise, I never got a moon shot that was worth sharing.  Smoke in the air can cause both sun and moon to appear very strangely.



Moon shots are tough
I asked a photog at the local camera shop
She explained why I was too technically challenged to understand by giving me the ‘play with it’ brush off
Asked an amateur enthusiast
‘The moon moves too fast for the aperture (hole) to capture’ (my words, and yeah, the camera shop lady was right...I still hate her)

‘Set yer Canon to AV’
‘Use a tripod’
‘Sit out of an evening and wait (best to shoot it on the horizon)’

That worked…sorta







The sun is not near the challenge










But, yeah, I like clouds too
they give so much more than any of us could possibly take










nice thread, btw
cheers


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow, I must not have "hit" notify me on this thread, doi!!

I love all the shots, and thanks to you all!!  I LOVED that Moon you did for us Gary O, LOL!!  No, it truly is lovely!! Nice catch  Thanks Gary, Pappy, Wren, Cindylou, and Seabreeze, woohoo!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2017)

Loving all the photos here too, thanks!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2017)

This morning on my walk. 6:20 am and a bit chilly at 56 degrees.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 3, 2017)

Beautiful Pappy!!  Good for you taking a walk in the a.m.  If I would get my bum outa bed, I could get some pretty, good Sunrise shots "If" being the keyword here, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2017)

(Online photo), but thought it was really nice!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2017)

It sure is!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 9, 2017)

My little cloud, for today.  Like a buttermilk pancake, instead of a cloud.  It looked better in real life.  :shrug:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2017)

Sunset while camping.


----------

